# Am I an Fe or Fi user?



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> 1) I rarely take the initiative to offer people help, and I help people only when I am self-sufficient. I tend to put myself first. I help people only after my own needs have been met first.
> 
> *Could be Ni/Ti or even Si/Ti. I'd argue this is more of an indicator for Fe than Fi, who are probably more inclined to offer help - just not mushy gushy help. *
> 
> ...


You likely use Fe.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

arkigos said:


> *That is very clearly Fe. Fi would absolutely balk at such a thought and probably consider the whole thing disingenuous on some level. *


I thought I was a Fe user all along...But I actually laughed/facepalmed at the idea of giving a seat because you are scared of getting ostracized by society.

This thread got me thinking..I have never done something just because I wanted to be well-viewed by society. I cannot recall one single thing. Although, obviously, I might do something that fits social norms, against my will, to avoid consequences that are considerable (i.e prison).

Even little things like saying ''thank you'' which I will only say them because I feel like it. It has to be genuine otherwise I find the ''thank you'' to be meaningless. In other words, it is not because I want to be ''polite'' in the general sense. For instance, I won't clap my hands if I didn't find a presentation good, even if everyone else is clapping their hands.

Should I consider being a Te/Fi user according to this? Or perhaps it is because I might be an inferior Fe like yourself? 

I'm using this post to ask this in order to avoid the making of unnecessary threads.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> It may be informative but the information is poor. This is for example misinformation:
> 
> 
> No, Ni is not backing up Fi-Te. Fi-Te is backing up Ni. It also honestly sounds like they are describing some kind of extroverted preference here, rather than Ni. Ni is very much inclined to delve deeper. That's what introversion is all about.




hmm I think you might be right that there is some misinformation on the website lol. I think the information they wrote is more accurate for ISTJ/ISFJ than for INTJ actually lol. ISTJ/ISFJ has Si in them as their dominant function and they also lacked Ni in them, so they are more prone to accept information based on their past experiences without delving deeper into it. But again, I might be wrong about this though because I am not ISTJ/ISFJ and I don't know how they operate lol. 
Anyway, which websites would you recommend me, specifically if I want to find out more about Fi-Te vs Fe-Ti?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> hmm I think you might be right that there is some misinformation on the website lol. I think the information they wrote is more accurate for ISTJ/ISFJ than for INTJ actually lol. ISTJ/ISFJ has Si in them as their dominant function and they also lacked Ni in them, so they are more prone to accept information based on their past experiences without delving deeper into it. But again, I might be wrong about this though because I am not ISTJ/ISFJ and I don't know how they operate lol.
> Anyway, which websites would you recommend me, specifically if I want to find out more about Fi-Te vs Fe-Ti?


Read Jung, not crappy Tumblr pages.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

Blissful Melancholy said:


> I thought I was a Fe user all along...But I actually laughed/facepalmed at the idea of giving a seat because you are scared of getting ostracized by society.


I don't know where people got this idea of Fe about societal expectations but it's total bullshit, atleast if Fe is not your dominant function. I will not give away my seat either, because my Ni is stronger than my Fe and my Ni sees no need, or atleast it finds my own butt of equal value as some random other person. My Ni laughs at societal expectations, no matter the input of secondary Fe. However, if it's an old lady I will consider giving away my seat though, because of the empathy of Fe (not because I'm scared of getting ostracized , Fe =/= fear). My Fe is personal because of Ni, I will choose what is fitting according to my worldview, not society's. Ofcourse in some cases they may coincidentally overlap.

Societal expectations to me is more like an Fe/Si combo, not Fe/Ni. The descriptions of Fe are likely oriented towards Fe/Si, because there are far more Fe/Si people than Fe/Ni. INFJ's Fe is probably the most individualized out of all 4 Fe types (ESFJ's Fe the least), hence I once considered myself an Fi type, because of all those prejudiced/stupid/superficial descriptions of Fe.

What is society anyway? Does it even exist? Is it not just an expression of collective Si? You think it's a coincidence that Si is the most commonly used function?


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> I don't know where people got this idea of Fe about societal expectations but it's total bullshit, atleast if Fe is not your dominant function. I will not give away my seat either, because my Ni is stronger than my Fe and my Ni sees no need, or atleast it finds my own butt of equal value as some random other person. My Ni laughs at societal expectations, no matter the input of secondary Fe. However, if it's an old lady I will consider giving away my seat though, because of the empathy of Fe (not because I'm scared of getting ostracized , Fe =/= fear). My Fe is personal because of Ni, I will choose what is fitting according to my worldview, not society's. Ofcourse in some cases they may coincidentally overlap.Societal expectations to me is more like an Fe/Si combo, not Fe/Ni. The descriptions of Fe are likely oriented towards Fe/Si, because there are far more Fe/Si people than Fe/Ni. INFJ's Fe is probably the most individualized out of all 4 Fe types (ESFJ's Fe the least), hence I once considered myself an Fi type, because of all those prejudiced/stupid/superficial descriptions of Fe.What is society anyway? Does it even exist? Is it not just an expression of collective Si? You think it's a coincidence that Si is the most commonly used function?


Lol I forgot to mention that I have social anxiety, my giving up seats on train might stem from my social anxiety because i am afraid if I don't give up seats on train people will start getting confrontational with me and my social anxiety will get triggered. So I agree with you, this might not be an Fe thing afterall, more like a social anxiety thing lol


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> I don't know where people got this idea of Fe about societal expectations but it's total bullshit, atleast if Fe is not your dominant function. I will not give away my seat either, because my Ni is stronger than my Fe and my Ni sees no need, or atleast it finds my own butt of equal value as some random other person. My Ni laughs at societal expectations, no matter the input of secondary Fe. However, if it's an old lady I will consider giving away my seat though, because of the empathy of Fe (not because I'm scared of getting ostracized , Fe =/= fear). My Fe is personal because of Ni, I will choose what is fitting according to my worldview, not society's. Ofcourse in some cases they may coincidentally overlap.
> 
> Societal expectations to me is more like an Fe/Si combo, not Fe/Ni. The descriptions of Fe are likely oriented towards Fe/Si, because there are far more Fe/Si people than Fe/Ni. INFJ's Fe is probably the most individualized out of all 4 Fe types (ESFJ's Fe the least), hence I once considered myself an Fi type, because of all those prejudiced/stupid/superficial descriptions of Fe.
> 
> What is society anyway? Does it even exist? Is it not just an expression of collective Si? You think it's a coincidence that Si is the most commonly used function?


So you're implying the more simplistic view of the functions stem from considering mostly a Sensor (more precisely SJs, who use Si) point of view? Makes sense.

But what I meant by my post is not that all Fe users will do something like that (most probably won't maybe, especially INFJs like you said), but rather that if someone actually does have that reasoning it seems more likely for them to be a Fe user than a Fi user.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

phoenixpinion said:


> What is society anyway? Does it even exist? Is it not just an expression of collective Si? You think it's a coincidence that Si is the most commonly used function?


"Collective Si"? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Becker (Oct 19, 2013)

Fe is feelings toward others, Fi is feelings toward yourself. Based on what you've written you have emotions drawn inwards that you are self conscious about sharing with others, so definitely Fi.

If I can offer some advice, don't worry that others are only there to take advantage of you, also you come off as a bit of a people pleaser. If you want to help people, go ahead and do it, but don't do it just because you expect the same kindness in return.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Becker said:


> Fe is feelings toward others, Fi is feelings toward yourself. Based on what you've written you have emotions drawn inwards that you are self conscious about sharing with others, so definitely Fi.
> 
> If I can offer some advice, don't worry that others are only there to take advantage of you, also you come off as a bit of a people pleaser. If you want to help people, go ahead and do it, but don't do it just because you expect the same kindness in return.




Thanks for your advice roud:
And yes, you are right that I am a people-pleaser. I think my people-pleaser tendency could be partly related to my social anxiety, but I have been trying to kick off this habit of mine lol.
And there are times when I do kind things for people without expecting anything in return, I can be selfish at times, but yet I can be really selfless at other times. I am both a selfish and selfless person. 
But I don't think I use Fi though. I am definitely not INFP. Because I use Ti-Fe, and I am also a dominant Ni.
I also noticed that I ALWAYS scored INTJ and INTP whenever I take tests, which means that my Ti is really strong in me. I am probably an INFJ with a high Ti and a low Fe, I know Fe is usually placed in 2nd function for INFJs, but for me, I think Fe is my tertiary while Ti is my secondary function :tongue:
I am INFJ with a dominant Ni, secondary Ti, and tertiary Fe, this is how my functions looked like :tongue:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> Thanks for your advice roud:
> And yes, you are right that I am a people-pleaser. I think my people-pleaser tendency could be partly related to my social anxiety, but I have been trying to kick off this habit of mine lol.
> And there are times when I do kind things for people without expecting anything in return, I can be selfish at times, but yet I can be really selfless at other times. I am both a selfish and selfless person.
> But I don't think I use Fi though. I am definitely not INFP. Because I use Ti-Fe, and I am also a dominant Ni.
> ...


I honestly don't think you are auxiliary Ti. Ti isn't just about logic; it's about impersonal classifications. Anyone can reason or be logical and it's common among feeling doms in particular to mistake their feeling for thinking logic in that feeling is also rational and to the feeling dom it is experienced as such, but it becomes clear after a while that the person is not a thinker because they reason from the place of values and ethics rather than impersonal categories and systems.

Look at the reasoning you are performing above there. You are categorizing but I wouldn't say it's very pretty categorization by any means. I'm in fact somewhat inclined to think it makes little to no sense more than to you personally, but it's certainly not aligned with the MBTI theory.

Even if you were an IEI-Ni type in socionics that is more akin to NiTi cognitively, you'd be more akin to someone like @FlightsOfFancy. There would be a strong need and focus on categorization. I might even consider you a feeling dominant actually because of the quality of your Thinking.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

phoenixpinion said:


> I don't know where people got this idea of Fe about societal expectations but it's total bullshit, atleast if Fe is not your dominant function. I will not give away my seat either, because my Ni is stronger than my Fe and my Ni sees no need, or atleast it finds my own butt of equal value as some random other person. My Ni laughs at societal expectations, no matter the input of secondary Fe. However, if it's an old lady I will consider giving away my seat though, because of the empathy of Fe (not because I'm scared of getting ostracized , Fe =/= fear). My Fe is personal because of Ni, I will choose what is fitting according to my worldview, not society's. Ofcourse in some cases they may coincidentally overlap.
> 
> Societal expectations to me is more like an Fe/Si combo, not Fe/Ni. The descriptions of Fe are likely oriented towards Fe/Si, because there are far more Fe/Si people than Fe/Ni. INFJ's Fe is probably the most individualized out of all 4 Fe types (ESFJ's Fe the least), hence I once considered myself an Fi type, because of all those prejudiced/stupid/superficial descriptions of Fe.
> 
> What is society anyway? Does it even exist? Is it not just an expression of collective Si? You think it's a coincidence that Si is the most commonly used function?


Hum, why are you typed as an ENFP who uses Fe and Ni ? ENFP use Fi, Ne. Fe is about social expectation, obligations and what is accepted in society. Maybe you should go back and study the cognitive functions, read what Jung has to say about that.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Hum, why are you typed as an ENFP who uses Fe and Ni ? ENFP use Fi, Ne. Fe is about social expectation, obligations and what is accepted in society. Maybe you should go back and study the cognitive functions, read what Jung has to say about that.


At the time of that posting he was INFJ. Prior to that he was ENFP. Prior to that he was ENTP.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

PaladinX said:


> At the time of that posting he was INFJ. Prior to that he was ENFP. Prior to that he was ENTP.


Hum, well it was posted by him yesterday, i quoted him right after he posted it, he was typed as an ENFP who used Ni, Fe. at the time. Anywho, obviously he hasn't a clue about the functions. I laughed at his post , it makes nosensewhatsoever. Maybe he is still discovering himself, we all did at some point....but please, if you don't know what your talking about, or don't know what functions you use, don't try and help other people.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> I honestly don't think you are auxiliary Ti. Ti isn't just about logic; it's about impersonal classifications. Anyone can reason or be logical and it's common among feeling doms in particular to mistake their feeling for thinking logic in that feeling is also rational and to the feeling dom it is experienced as such, but it becomes clear after a while that the person is not a thinker because they reason from the place of values and ethics rather than impersonal categories and systems.
> 
> Look at the reasoning you are performing above there. You are categorizing but I wouldn't say it's very pretty categorization by any means. I'm in fact somewhat inclined to think it makes little to no sense more than to you personally, but it's certainly not aligned with the MBTI theory.
> 
> Even if you were an IEI-Ni type in socionics that is more akin to NiTi cognitively, you'd be more akin to someone like @_FlightsOfFancy_. There would be a strong need and focus on categorization. I might even consider you a feeling dominant actually because of the quality of your Thinking.




Thanks for sharing your Ni insights roud:
I think I might be INFP too, but I have some doubts about being an INFP because I use Ti and not Te. 
And I am not sure if Fi dominants are usually attracted to the occult and paranormal things. I think I will hang out more at the INFP forum and I will observe them and see if I am able to relate to the way they think :tongue: If I am able to relate to their Fi-dom ways, then it means I am INFP


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> Thanks for sharing your Ni insights roud:
> I think I might be INFP too, but I have some doubts about being an INFP because I use Ti and not Te.
> And I am not sure if Fi dominants are usually attracted to the occult and paranormal things. I think I will hang out more at the INFP forum and I will observe them and see if I am able to relate to the way they think :tongue: If I am able to relate to their Fi-dom ways, then it means I am INFP


You're definitely Fe-Ti. Fe dominant wouldn't be a stretch though honestly. Anyway, an interest in the occult has little to do with function preference. My ESTP cousin is interested in the spiritual world despite that she's Se dom and would normally deny such things.

And why must ability to relate be the basis of what type you are?


----------

